# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  studienplatztausch (1.klinische sem.) leipzig - hannover

## MedleyT

hallo leute...

da ich bis jetzt nur einen teil-studienplatz in leipzig habe,
habe ich mich an mehreren unis fr das 1. klinische (6. sem.) beworben...und fr die mhh eine zusage kommen. da ich aber lieber hier in leipzig bleiben wrde:
hat viell. jmd lust zu tauschen???

falls ja bitte melden!

dankeschn!!!

----------

